# TEAC AG-V6200 stuck



## mountaindew11 (Jul 2, 2015)

On my receiver the video 1 is stuck and I cant listen to anything else.I can change to tuner or cd but I get nothing.Is there anything I can do to get this video 1 unstuck


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If your manual doesn't cover the problem, call Teac Support at this number: 323-726-0303 ext. 617


----------



## mountaindew11 (Jul 2, 2015)

Thank you.I dont have a manual


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It's available by download. Make sure you go to the Teac site as 3rd party downloads can't be trusted.


----------

